# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Migration des Blogs Wordpress vers les Blogs Forum

## f-leb

Bonjour,

sur le long terme, ces billets de blogs intgrs au forum sont destins  remplacer ceux avec Wordpress ? Les deux systmes vont coexister ?
Y a-t-il un systme de migration de prvu des billets, Wordpress vers blog intgr au forum ?

----------


## Anomaly

Ce sont d'excellentes questions.

Si je n'y ai pas dj rpondu dans ce message c'est que justement nous ne savons pas encore. Pour l'instant, les deux systmes de blogs vont coexister.

Il faut savoir qu' l'poque certaines personnes exigeaient du Wordpress pour certaines fonctionnalits obscures, notamment la compatibilit avec le logiciel Windows Live Writer pour bloguer depuis un client lourd (mais franchement qui utilise encore ce genre de logiciel hormis cette personne qui a depuis vogu vers d'autres cieux). Wordpress galement n'a jamais t conu pour le multiblog ; bien que cette fonction soit arrive en standard en version 3.0, il est quand mme clair que ces blogs n'ont pas t conus dans cette optique, cela se voit dans le rcapitulatif minimal propos par le systme (et encore c'est une extension tierce-partie) et surtout dans le format totalement absurde de la base de donnes (heureusement ce dfaut-l est invisible des visiteurs hormis au niveau des performances).

En conservant les deux systmes, on se retrouve avec toujours le problme pineux du rcapitulatif. Wordpress en possde un (minimaliste). Les blogs forum en propose aussi un (beaucoup plus complet). Il faudrait dans l'idal en avoir un qui combine les deux ; le lieu naturel aurait pu tre blog.developpez.com, mais on y perdrait beaucoup d'infos des blogs forum. Et de toute faon ni l'un ni l'autre ne permettra d'incorporer l'autre sans devoir aller trifouiller encore une fois dans le code source.

Wordpress demande  ce que les billets soient encods en HTML, les blogs forum en BBCode. Si le HTML permet plus de souplesse de formatage _a priori_, le BBCode prsente le grand avantage d'tre largement mieux adapts pour poster du code source susceptible de contenir des caractres <, > et &. Le BBCode est galement familier des utilisateurs du forum ; il n'y a pas une deuxime syntaxe de formatage  apprendre pour bloguer. De plus avec le nouveau forum mis en ligne en fvrier dernier, le BBCode s'est enrichi, avec notamment le support natif des tableaux.

Je pense qu' terme, l'idal sera de migrer le plus possible de blogs Wordpress vers les blogs forums. Mais je n'imposerai pas, je pense, de migration force ; cela a t douloureux entre b2evo et Wordpress, et nous n'allons pas refaire la mme erreur. J'essayerai de construire un script d'importation, que les personnes intresses pourront demander l'application, afin de voir ce que a donne. En cas de russite, nous ferons alors le ncessaire pour que les anciens liens blogs pointent vers les nouveaux blogs forum.

----------


## Malick

::salut:: 




> J'essayerai de construire un script d'importation, que les personnes intresses pourront demander l'application, afin de voir ce que a donne.


Pour moi, cela est une trs bonne ide et a vitera aux membres de devoir naviguer entre deux blogs.

J'encourage cette initiative et merci encore pour toutes ces amliorations.

----------


## bouye

Je testerai galement quand le moment viendra. Je prfre tout consolider sur un blog unique et le BBCode me va bien mieux que Wordpress. 

PS : c'est pas le bon endroit mais vu que je viens de passer 1 mois  faire la remise  jour de la FAQ JavaFX, je pense qu'outil d'dition de la FAQ gagnerai aussi pas mal  utiliser le mme diteur que le forum (a semble tre une trs ancienne version).

----------


## imikado

+1, je prfre la souplesse du BBCODE, d'autant que sous wordpress, il y a un soucis d'encodage des caractres chrevrons infrieur/suprieur (pas pratique pour poster du code objet en php)

Bref, ce serait sympa de pouvoir migrer "facilement" nos posts wordpress vers ce nouveau systme et eviterait les doublons

----------


## jmini

+1 pour moi galement.

Il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de scripts HTML vers BBcode.
Je suis prt  en essayer un. Des ides ?

En plus l'HTML qu'on produit dans WP nest pas vraiment avanc, donc la conversion devrait bien se passer.

La difficult cest de recrer les articles, avec dans cet ordre :
- La date de publication
- Les images
- Les catgories, les tags
- Les commentaires (bien que je ne pense pas en avoir beaucoup).
- ...

Est-ce que loutil  blog Forum  propose une API ?

Aprs comme dans tout travail de migration, un script fera certainement 80% du job et les 20% restant sont  faire  la main.
Perso : aucun pb pour moi de ce ct-l (je nai pas un gros blog non plus)

Et faire les corrections  la main permettra de faire remonter les erreurs.

----------


## imikado

Oui ce serait une bonne idee de pouvoir "forcer" la date de publication dans le pass pour reimporter ses billets

----------


## Anomaly

Si vous souhaitez antidater un billet "import" depuis Wordpress, c'est pas un souci je peux vous le faire au cas par cas.  :;):

----------


## imikado

Ok merci, je vais en importer une partie et vous signaler leur date d'origine

----------

